# IEC REJECTED - wrongfully freaking out.



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

So I got a message today with a PDF attachment to say my application had been rejected....for not uploading my IEC Acceptance letter even though I clearly did. I was requested at 9.14pm 2nd May I went to log in and it confirmed my last log in was 2nd May 9.20pm which is when I went to upload it. I've logged back on and it says provided on the checklist.

So what the hell? I've emailed the question email and said it's urgent and asked whats happened and reattached the IEC letter along with copies of what mycic is displaying. I'm going to try and call the number at the processing facility tomorrow in the vain hope but to be honest I'm not hopeful with no right to appeal I'm facing the prospect of having to leave 27th July no time now to apply for any other kind of visa before then. How the hell am I supposed to motivate myself to go to work in the morning.

Completely distraught. I'm already in Canada with my Canadian girlfriend we just booked and paid for our wedding on Saturday and now this....what a bunch of ****.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

There have been other reports of issues with the online submission system, it's fairly new and while it generally works at times there are issues.

As you are in Canada currently and getting married, consider the option of extending your stay as a visitor and applying for sponsorship PR with work permission. That can be done within Canada so no need to leave.


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

thinkering said:


> There have been other reports of issues with the online submission system, it's fairly new and while it generally works at times there are issues.
> 
> As you are in Canada currently and getting married, consider the option of extending your stay as a visitor and applying for sponsorship PR with work permission. That can be done within Canada so no need to leave.


Yeah I am in Canada. Had planned on leaving on July to visit home I guess I'm going to have to stay.


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

An UPDATE:

Spoke on phone they retrieved my emails and forwarded them on to the right department. I had emailed a back up of my IEC Letter. He said there is no knowing how long this will take and there is no way for me to contact them and find out where this process is up to with regards to reopening.

What a mess this entire online system has been a balls up from start to finish.


----------

